# CEMProducts.com: Tamox/Clomi



## CEM Store (Feb 13, 2012)

The links below will take you to extra savings:

Liquid Tamox
Nolva-Tamoxifen 50mL 20mg/mL

Liquid Clomi
Clomid 70mL 35mg/mL

Besides the 15% storewide sale, liquid tamox and liquid clomi will have 10% off that sale price as well.

CEM


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 14, 2012)

bump...


----------



## Mkpaint (Feb 16, 2012)

Dumb ?  Is liquid taken orally? And how much do you take for pct?


----------



## Back Pain Doctor (Feb 16, 2012)

how much is that?


----------

